# What do you plan on doing after the test to decompress?



## lundy (Apr 3, 2015)

Camping? Vacation?...hangout with friends since you haven't been able to the past several months?


----------



## iwire (Apr 3, 2015)

i know mine was the night after the exam, it takes 3 hours to completely erased 3 months of effort studying LOL


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 3, 2015)

Drink. Heavily.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 3, 2015)

Hookers and blow.


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 3, 2015)

H &amp; B.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 3, 2015)

roadwreck said:


> Hookers and blow.








kevo_55 said:


> H &amp; B.


great minds


----------



## lundy (Apr 3, 2015)

I think beer sounds good. H &amp; B if I get drunk enough


----------



## Blue 8 (Apr 3, 2015)

Celebrate the birthday finally!!!!


----------



## lundy (Apr 3, 2015)

Nice!!


----------



## joaopedro._ (Apr 5, 2015)

Read


----------



## Kovz (Apr 6, 2015)

Get back to house and car projects I've been putting off. Spend weekend mornings with my son and wife. Go to Hawaii for vacation in May.


----------



## P-E (Apr 6, 2015)

For me it was a long vacation in the Caribbean. It makes the beginning of the wait easier.


----------



## jdscottPE (Apr 6, 2015)

Go back to work.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 15, 2015)

For me I took the time that I normally spent studying for the test, and instead used it to exercise and get back in shape. Plus exercise helped burn off the anxiety over waiting for test results. After six months and a sensible diet I'm easily in the best shape of my life.


----------



## scubasniper2009 (Apr 15, 2015)

Taking the boat 30 miles offshore and doing some fishing. Can't think of a better way to relax! This studying business has kept her on the trailer for the last 6 months. Ohh.... and then I will need to catch up on about 25 house projects/repairs that I have been putting off, again because of the studying.


----------



## iwire (Apr 16, 2015)

scubasniper2009 said:


> Taking the boat 30 miles offshore and doing some fishing. Can't think of a better way to relax! This studying business has kept her on the trailer for the last 6 months. Ohh.... and then I will need to catch up on about 25 house projects/repairs that I have been putting off, again because of the studying.


You going bring a couple girls and get them naked and party on the boat..ya baby!


----------



## lundy (Apr 16, 2015)

Hookers and blow on the boat ?


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 16, 2015)

lundy said:


> Hookers and blow on the boat


What? No bacon!?


----------



## Just Some Guy P.E. (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm planning on mowing the yard, spraying some Roundup, and clearing the DVR. Pretty wild stuff.


----------



## Engineer222 (Apr 19, 2015)

So I think it's time for me to clean my apartment up , my fiancé has not done the best job for the past 2.5 months. I want to get a motorbike license! Yay! At least hopefully before the results come out I will have my bike license.


----------



## iwire (Apr 19, 2015)

Cheme2013 said:


> So I think it's time for me to clean my apartment up , my fiancé has not done the best job for the past 2.5 months. I want to get a motorbike license! Yay! At least hopefully before the results come out I will have my bike license.


careful on bike!


----------



## dulceenea (Apr 20, 2015)

Begin studying for Oct. 2015 exam.... Really.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 20, 2015)

dulceenea said:


> Begin studying for Oct. 2015 exam.... Really.


Ouch!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 20, 2015)

dulceenea said:


> Begin studying for Oct. 2015 exam.... Really.




Might want to give yourself a couple weeks to recover before you dive back into it. October is a long ways away.


----------



## dulceenea (Apr 21, 2015)

Practice, Practice, Practice...


----------



## Engineer222 (Apr 22, 2015)

What is you major dulceenea?


----------



## NakedOrangie (Apr 23, 2015)

Taking the seismic tomorrow than I have a few baseball games on the agenda along with moving into a new apartment.


----------



## Just Some Guy P.E. (Apr 23, 2015)

I may also return to the noble duty of feral hog extermination. They've been "missing" me and I've been longing for them.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 24, 2015)

Can you turn feral hog's into bacon?


----------



## Just Some Guy P.E. (Apr 24, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Can you turn feral hog's into bacon?


Absolutely.


----------



## iwire (Apr 24, 2015)

Just Some Guy said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you turn feral hog's into bacon?
> ...


....someday i need to learn how to skin an animal...all my damn meats are purchased perfectly packed from Wegman's!


----------



## John QPE (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm already bored ... I enrolled in a Business Foundations Certificate at the Wharton School.


----------



## Just Some Guy P.E. (Apr 24, 2015)

I may do some snake charming, too.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 24, 2015)

^ can you turn them into bacon too?


----------



## Just Some Guy P.E. (Apr 24, 2015)

iwire said:


> ....someday i need to learn how to skin an animal...all my damn meats are purchased perfectly packed from Wegman's!


Piece of cake.











You'll have some of this in no time at all.


----------



## Just Some Guy P.E. (Apr 24, 2015)

matt267 said:


> ^ can you turn them into bacon too?


They're a little more labor intensive, though they do make really cool hat bands.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 24, 2015)

Or belt.


----------



## Just Some Guy P.E. (Apr 24, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Or belt.


If I can round up enough, I'm making a pair of boots.


----------



## iwire (Apr 25, 2015)

where you live? I need to move to some nicer place instead of concrete jungle where I can find fleas, STD, HIV and rats!


----------



## Just Some Guy P.E. (Apr 25, 2015)

iwire said:


> where you live? I need to move to some nicer place instead of concrete jungle where I can find fleas, STD, HIV and rats!


We've got plenty of these:


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 25, 2015)

Burn it!


----------



## Just Some Guy P.E. (Apr 25, 2015)

That ain't nothin'!


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 25, 2015)

Yeah, burn that too.


----------



## Just Some Guy P.E. (Apr 25, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Yeah, burn that too.


I'd have to burn that whole damned house.


----------



## iwire (Apr 26, 2015)

Just Some Guy said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, burn that too.
> ...


Burn [email protected]#ker burn..the roof the roof the roof is on fire


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 26, 2015)

Just Some Guy said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, burn that too.
> ...


Is that a problem?


----------



## Just Some Guy P.E. (Apr 26, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Just Some Guy said:
> 
> 
> > matt267 said:
> ...


Things tend to get a tad drafty.


----------



## P-E (Apr 26, 2015)

Did someone say fire?


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 27, 2015)

Just Some Guy said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you turn feral hog's into bacon?
> ...






If you use a utility knife and cut 3"-5" vertical strips starting at the tail straight down the spine and working your way around the sides you don't need to "skin" the back with the knife. Just pull on the strips and the skin comes off cleanly. this method does not work on the belly skin however. Takes a 20 minute job and turns it into about 5 minutes. cut the strips with the "grain" of the hair and pull the strips against the "grain".

this method also prevents leaving meat on the skin...

O.K. - thread re-railed...


----------



## John QPE (Apr 27, 2015)

mmmmmm future bacon


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 27, 2015)

Can we still burn stuff?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 27, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Can we still burn stuff?


Yes, but you have to post pictures.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 27, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Can we still burn stuff?
> ...


hell no. That's too incriminating.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 27, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> > matt267 said:
> ...


It's the internet, they can't track that kind if stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 27, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Ken 3.0 said:
> ...


You haven't met sap yet have you?


----------



## Just Some Guy P.E. (Apr 27, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Can we still burn stuff?


Not you.


----------



## Just Some Guy P.E. (Apr 27, 2015)

Here, Matt, just for you:


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 27, 2015)

Now that's just a waste of bacon.


----------



## Just Some Guy P.E. (Apr 27, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Now that's just a waste of bacon.


But an efficient means of making sausage.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 27, 2015)

:facepalm:


----------



## P-E (Apr 27, 2015)

Sausages?


----------

